# Capt. Stephen Healey. Royal Welsh



## Tez3 (May 28, 2012)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...tainStephenJamesHealeyKilledInAfghanistan.htm


He followed in the proud footsteps of his predecessors who showed such valour at Roukes Drift among other battles. 









At the going down of the sun we will remember them. :asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (May 28, 2012)

The comments of his men say more and better than I ever could.


----------

